# Gesshin Ittetsu (Ino) after a stupidly long wait



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2012)

So, we just got in a long awaited shipment last night... Gesshin Ittetsu (we used to call it Gesshin Ino, but the knives have always said Gesshin Ittetsu and people in Japan wondered why we didnt call it that). We're planning on taking pictures monday (so the WCG people will likely get a sneak peak)...







There may or may not be a few really cool surprises in the boxes too...






When they go up on the website, you'll be able to find them here (sorry nothing is up yet):
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-ittetsu.html


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 21, 2012)

OK, Jon, what's that with the Western handle peeking out of the box?


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> OK, Jon, what's that with the Western handle peeking out of the box?




Because it rocks!


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> OK, Jon, what's that with the Western handle peeking out of the box?



I'll tell you what it is: it's Jon being an unrepentant cocktease. :doublebanghead:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I'll tell you what it is: it's Jon being an unrepentant cocktease. :doublebanghead:



yup... it may or may not be an ironwood handle


----------



## JBroida (Jul 24, 2012)

Alright... they're up on the website now:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-ittetsu.html


----------

